# Choke Tube constriction/Pattern from the DK



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Long story short, Ive shot a mod kicks choke for about 4 years. Got a new SBE II for christmas, thinking of getting a patternmaster mabe? Whats the constriction compared to on the long range patternmaster vs a mod choke??? :withstupid:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ALOT tighter. personally id say if your gunna spend the money on a patternmaster just buy a drakekiller. you will be much more happy and i think its even 5 bucks cheaper.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

i have an M2 and shoot a patternmaster, i wouldnt go back, it takes some time to get used to but when you do..... its all over. Nothing against a drake killer i just got a deal on my PM


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like I have stated before.... If you want to get an aftermarket choke....ie PM, DK, Carlson, etc. I would go with the one that is custom made for your gun....yes your gun. The Drake Killer is made for your gun. Plus when ever you get a new choke you should pattern it.....well with the Drake killer Kevin has done most of the work for you. :beer:

Here is how it worked for me. I was wanting an "extended" range choke tube. I was doing my research....ie carlson, PM, Dk, etc. Well when I called kevin it was a done deal. Just give him a call and then make your choice.

Good luck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DK's don't constrict - Kevin will explain why.

We've all drank the DrakeKiller koolaid and we all enjoy shooting the cheapest loads that turn out to be the most lethal for the gun.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> DK's don't constrict - Kevin will explain why.
> 
> We've all drank the DrakeKiller koolaid and we all enjoy shooting the cheapest loads that turn out to be the most lethal for the gun.


What do you mean they dont constrict? They are a constriction choke tube where as a PM or wad wizard are wad stripping chokes.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Ordered my Drakekiller last week!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> What do you mean they dont constrict? They are a constriction choke tube where as a PM or wad wizard are wad stripping chokes.


I was always told the bore diameter of the tube matches that of the barrel...which means no constriction.

Feel free to correct me Kevin if I'm wrong.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean they dont constrict? They are a constriction choke tube where as a PM or wad wizard are wad stripping chokes.
> ...


how is that possible? that would make it a cylinder choke which is not even close to what it is.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

If a patternmaster choke "strips" the wad from the shot column, then the folks at pattermaster would surely have super slow motion video to back it up wouldnt they? Make the call and see what their response is. there are better options for half the money.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

If my memory serves me correctly production shotgun barrels must fall within a certain range to meet the requirements of standard gauge designation; however, this certain range becomes the topic of interest. The standard 12 ga. bore diameter is .730 (although some companies incorporate techniques like back-boring and over-boring which in turn increases bore diameter) if I remember correctly. Now all companies strive to achieve this standard diameter with each and every barrel, but as with anything there is always the possibility of variation within production. There is an acceptable range of variation above or below .730, with the allowable range only being a few thousandths of an inch (i.e. .725 to .735 as an example).

Now to the topic at hand, Kevin uses your gun's specifically measured bore diameter which will remove any associated variance caused by the chance that your gun is not precisely at the 12 ga. standard. He then builds a choke that is what most other companies consider a full-steel choke.

Hopefully this makes sense to some of you, I'm sure it's not the best explanation. If you visit his website he provides a more detailed description of how the choke making process works. It seems convincing enough that I think I'll be ordering one soon.
:beer: 
MM


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to get some clarification. I've never had much interest in knowing little details of firearms, I just take note to shooting consistency. It's good to see steel come a long ways from the beginning.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Got my DrakeKiler in the mail last week and I just got in from patterning it with Kevins recomended loads. Heres the break down.
3" #4 I cut open and counted the pellets=237 pellets, 3" #2=147 pellets

#4 at 40yards=201 pellets inside 30" circle=84%
#4 at 30yards=221 pellets inside 30"circle=97%
#2 at 40yards=106 pellets inside 30"circle=72%
#2 at 30yards=131 pellets inside 30"circle=89%

Kind of windy out today and there was too much snow to get the bench out of the shop. All in all though I am amazed. I also figured I was replicating hunting condtions with the wind and shooting off hand. Yes, I also could have shot farther but I wanted to see what this choke would do under "typical" decoying conditions. I couldnt find my old patterns form my kicks choke, but I remember shooting #2 at 30 it was tough to get over the 100 count. I also shot the #4 at 20 yards through the Drakekiller and got 100% pattern. Some other day Ill shoot at 50 and 60 yards. All was out of SBE II. Didnt take any pics either.


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Fullclip,
Very nice post. Informative and helpful for those of us considering getting a DK. Thanks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Fullclip,
Were these the federal blue boxes? Your numbers seem about right with the patterning I have done aswell! Great choke! You will be happy if you aren't already!
:beer:


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

i patterned my M2 with a patternmaster federal blue box and winchester xperts and both were 78% at 40 yards with BB.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

just curious. to those who shoot dk chokes. i shoot a wad wizzard and have extremely good results. i have been researching the constriction versus the wad stripper. it seems alot of people are going back to a constriction type choke (dk, indian creek, kicks etc.) i don't think i will change just because of the unbelievable results i am already having and don't need to buy another choke. it is my understanding that the constriction chokes are full chokes. that being said what makes them any different than the full choke that comes with the gun. just wandering don't know much about them


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

I too shoot the Wad Wizard Supreme. Have had great results so far. Have a hunting budy that got Kevin's Drake Killer and he like wise has great results. We both actually patterned both my Wad wizard outta Winchester SX3 and his Drake Killer outta Benelli SB1. If i can dig up my results, I will post the numbers, but I do remember that both were patterning above 70% at 40yds with both BB and #2's.

That being said I know of another buddy who is thinking of trying the Black cloud choke tube, I believe by Carlson choke tubes. My question is, Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with this combo. Wondering if Black Cloud Ammo, with Black Cloud choke tube would be a good combo for snow geese. Sorry to Hijack this thread.


----------

